# 2000 altima no.4 cyl. misfire on idle



## the hooker (Feb 19, 2004)

my 2000 altima 4 cyc misfires on no.4 when idling,changed plugs.wires ,cap,rotor. checked compression 165pds ran inj cleaner code misfire help please


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hmmm...all the wires are hooked up correctly of course, right? are the plugs gapped correctly?


----------



## FREDANDTA (Sep 16, 2004)

the hooker said:


> my 2000 altima 4 cyc misfires on no.4 when idling,changed plugs.wires ,cap,rotor. checked compression 165pds ran inj cleaner code misfire help please


could be internal coil misfire. remove dist cap and look for signs of jumped spark on the coil. hope this helps.


----------



## motorider475 (Sep 29, 2004)

*me too*

my 97 nissan harbody started doing the same thing, only right about 2k rpm.
Started out as egr code, found vacuum leak on egr and fixed it, egr code went away but misfire on cyl 4 partial throttle low load now, obdII only says misfire cyl # 4.....grrrrrr.......could my egr be opening too soon? and if so why would it only cause misfire on cyl 4?


----------



## 3martini (Jan 23, 2008)

I just had the same issue on my 99 Altima. Although I have the same problem that motorider 475 had with the hesitation at 2000rpm (EGR related) the fix for the misfire was replacing the intake manifold gasket. It had become brittle and cracked.

I heard one way to diagnose this is to spray some carb cleaner near the #4 cyl intake manifold gasket and see if the idle changes (because it temporarily changes the mixture). I never tried it though.


----------



## eetnoyer (May 19, 2007)

The carb cleaner check works. One quick spray between the manifold and the engine housing by cylinder 4, and the engine revs. I have the same P0304 error on my '00 Altima (second time in ~3 years). Try searching google for "altima P0304". Pretty much the entire first page comes back with the intake manifold gasket issue. It seems that this particular engine ('99-'01) suffers from somewhat of a design defect that causes the gasket to get baked and prematurely fail due to heat degradation. Always happens in the same place. The first time, I had the dealer fix it for ~$600. I'll be [email protected] if I'm going to pay them for it again. I'll do it myself this time.


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

*also do pcv valve if replacing the gasket*

If the manifold gasket is leaking ,its a cheap fix when its a DIY job. Gasket is about $15-20 and takes a few hours to change . Buy a PCV valve at the same time ,because its behind the engine and difficult to do otherwise. Also the PCV valve if it fails in a higher mileage car will cause high crankcase pressure . That pressure will force oil past the distributor shaft seals and ruin a distributor .


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

*00 Altima Misfire*

I got a 00 Altima that seems to have a misfire. I already have changed spark plugs, spark plug cables, fuel injectors, fuel filter. The last thing would be the intake manifold. Am I right or can it be something else?:confused


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

You aren't confused . The intake for a miss would be the next point after that but to make sure its an intake leak try a simple test. While the engine is running ,spray some carb cleaner or starting fluid along the edge of the gasket areas to see if there is a change in idle. If it does make a change you've verified the problem. But I would do the gasket anyway . I just bought a gasket kit along with a pvc to do mine , for under $20 at a local parts store. Mine gasket change is preventative maintenance. Unfortunately if your issue doesn't go away you will have to suspect the distributor itself or if lucky it could just need a cap and rotor.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

*The Misfire doens't seem to be the Intake.*

I already tried spraying some starting fluid around the 4 manifolds, but it makes no difference when you spray it on. So what would be next Dist. cap or the whole distriburator.


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

altimanum1 said:


> I already tried spraying some starting fluid around the 4 manifolds, but it makes no difference when you spray it on. So what would be next Dist. cap or the whole distriburator.



I would try swapping a known good distributor to isolate the problem . Do you know anybody near you with a 1999 to 2001 Altima ? Switch it out and see if the miss goes away.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Keep havin problems with the misfire and something else..*

After I spray some starter fluid near the intake and dind't notice a difference I decided to leave it alone. Later on I went to the car to move from my backyard and it started, but the next day when I found someone to let use their distributer the car din't want to start at all. my first thought was the distributer was bad. So I decided to remove it and I installed the new distributer and the same problem, The car didn't even want to start. So now i know it's not the distributer, spark plug cables, dist. cap, or fuel filter so was left. So regarding the car not wanting to start, what can It be a sensor? i know it's not any of the fuses cause i already checked them all.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

altimanum1 said:


> After I spray some starter fluid near the intake and dind't notice a difference I decided to leave it alone. Later on I went to the car to move from my backyard and it started, but the next day when I found someone to let use their distributer the car din't want to start at all. my first thought was the distributer was bad. So I decided to remove it and I installed the new distributer and the same problem, The car didn't even want to start. So now i know it's not the distributer, spark plug cables, dist. cap, or fuel filter so was left. So regarding the car not wanting to start, what can It be a sensor? i know it's not any of the fuses cause i already checked them all.


Spray it toward the bottom of the #4 intake runner they always seem to come apart @ the lower corner on bottom. Also get a stehtoscope on tube to listen for an air leak...It's there I bet my nuts on it!


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

I would bet on the intake leak too.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

I charge 1/2 the price the dealer does...$500 including parts and labor!


----------



## bnorah (Jun 10, 2008)

My altima started idling funny too and sometimes the car would shut off at an idle. I tried replacing the plugs and wires and such, but eventually took it to a mechanic as I was tired of exhausting funds of fixing stuff that wasn't fixing the problem. Mechanic confirmed that it was the intake manifold gasket. Cost me 300 bucks to fix, but was worth it.


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

*This discussion cursed me*

my intake gasket is now leaking . Started rough ,low idle tonight. One shot of ether confirmed the leak. Already have a gasket on hand just need time to do it now.


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

Kraut-n-Rice said:


> my intake gasket is now leaking . Started rough ,low idle tonight. One shot of ether confirmed the leak. Already have a gasket on hand just need time to do it now.


All done ,running good now , didn't know until getting into this job that starter had to come off to get plenum off. Replaced intake gaskets , throttle body gasket , injector seals,some vacuum hoses,fuel filter and pcv. Should be in good shape for a few more years. Took an evening to do.


----------

